# Kustom Kit Krafters



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone know where to get in touch with Kustom Kit Krafters? Their website is down and I was wondering if they still sold the conversion base for the Moebius Frankenstein, with the trunk and door overhang addition.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Double check CultTVMan. That's where I got mine.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks...he's out for the time being. Oh well...I guess I can just go ahead without it.

Thanks Again

Ben


----------

